# Programme Installieren unter Kubuntu



## Jason1577 (31. März 2008)

Hi,

 habe mir das Kubuntu draufgemacht...
 ABer mit dem Installieren klappt es nicht....
 habe z.b Netscape geladen und entpackt.....
 in der Konsole bin ich in den Ordner gegangen und eingegeben..... *sudo apt-get install Nestscape-installer*.....
 aber nix, da kam dann ....*Konnte Paket netscape-installer nicht finden*


----------



## riedochs (1. April 2008)

apt-get sucht immer in den Sources, nicht in dem Ordner. 

Ist Netscape im .deb Format vorhanden?


----------



## Jason1577 (1. April 2008)

was ist .deb Format?

habe den Ordner als .tar.gz geladen und dann entpackt......
in dem Ordner ist eine Netscape-Installer-bin Datei, aber die nimmt er auch nicht


----------



## xtts02 (1. April 2008)

Vielleicht lag es an Schreibweise des zu installierenden Pakets.
Mit *sudo apt-cache search netscape** kannst du alle Pakete auflisten, die mit netscape beginnen.


----------



## Jason1577 (1. April 2008)

sudo apt-cache search netscape 

habe ich auch schon probiert, aber auch nix, dann sucht er ja nur raus, wo irgendwas mit netscape zu tun hat
und Installiert ja nix


----------



## |L1n3 (1. April 2008)

Die tar.gz installt man normalerweise so:

*in den ordner wechseln*
tar xfvz DATEINAME.tar.gz
*in den ordner wechseln der entpackt wurde*
./configure
make
make install


----------



## Adrenalize (1. April 2008)

Soweit ich das sehe, ist das Linux-Netscape 9 einfach vorkompiliert und gepackt.
Demnach musst du es nur irgendwo in dein Homeverzeichnis hinein entpacken (also den Ordner Netscape) und dort dann "navigator" aufrufen. Dann sollte er starten.

Irgendwie installieren muss man den nicht, würde ich sagen.

Aber warum Netscape? Mozilla oder firefox sind da imho die bessere Wahl...


----------



## peddy (3. April 2008)

Ich merke schon woran es hier fehlt. Dir fehlen total die Grundlagen. Ich empfehle dir daher dich mal hier etwas einzulesen (Software/Paketmanagement).

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_FAQ

Was dein problem angeht musst du die Datei mit tar - xzf Dateiname entpaken. Du wirst dann bestimmt eine README finden (less README). Lese sie dir duch!!! Hier wird bestimmt erklärt was zu tun ist.


----------



## xtts02 (3. April 2008)

Jason1577 schrieb:


> sudo apt-cache search netscape
> 
> habe ich auch schon probiert, aber auch nix, dann sucht er ja nur raus, wo irgendwas mit netscape zu tun hat
> und Installiert ja nix



Mit diesem Befehl sollst du nur prüfen, ob der Name des Pakets, das Du installieren willst, auftaucht oder nicht. Wenn der Name dieses Pakets nicht auftaucht, dann ist dieses Paket nicht in der Installationsquelle vorhanden, oder der Name des Pakets wurde nicht exakt angegeben.
Mit diesem Befehl wird also nichts installiert, sondern es ist nur eine Möglichkeit, die Fehlerquelle zu finden bzw. einzugrenzen.


----------

